# Hamburg-Süd am 30.9.



## Alan (24. September 2001)

Nachdem wir am gestrigen Herbstanfang unheimich dreckig geworden sind, gilt es dies am kommenden Sonntag natürlich zu wiederholen. In der Fischbeker Heide war es ja noch recht fahrbar, Richtung Karlstein nur noch Modder. Aber schön  Auf den Wurzeln rutschig, die Pfützen nass, dass Rad nochmal 'nen Kilo schwerer - wie man es halt so mag. Versuche, heute abend mal ein paar Bilder von gestern ins Netz zu stellen.  Wie gehabt unter http://www.12move.de/home/mtb-hh-sued 
Sind leider nicht so toll geworden, mal sehen, was sich machen läßt. 

Momentane Planung für den 30.9.: Treffpunkt Buskehre Falkenbergsweg/Heidefriedhof in HH-Fischbek gegen 11.30, evtl. auch früher. Tourenlänge gut 30 km / 2 Stunden bzw. nach Laune.


----------



## Rabbit (25. September 2001)

Hm, willst Du uns jetzt Biker abwerben? 

Wir sind doch am Sonntag vorraussichtlich alle auf'm Deister! 

Wie ist eigentlich die Wetterprognose für's anstehende Wochenende? Bei unbeständigem Wetter sollten wir vielleicht besser Alan folgen  !

cu, Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (25. September 2001)

Da freut man sich Wochenlang endlich mal nach Hannover zu kommen, da kommt Ihr und versucht es einem zu vermiesen.

1. Das Wetter am WE wird *SUPERGEIL* , will heissen mindestens 20° und Sonnenschein...


2. Das Wetter am WE wird *SUPERGEIL* , will heissen mindestens 20° und Sonnenschein...


3. Das Wetter am WE wird *SUPERGEIL* , will heissen mindestens 20° und Sonnenschein...


*BASTA* 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Alan (25. September 2001)

Will hier niemanden nix miesmachen oder gar abwerben...nenenene. Ist ja nur so als Anregung gedacht... nun schimpft doch nicht gleich mit mir 

Viel Spaß heute Abend!!  Werde an euch denken, wenn ich über der Site verzweifel. Elende Navigationsleisten....


----------



## Rabbit (25. September 2001)

@Alan: Wenn's am 30. wegen dem Deister nicht klappt, so ist mein nächstes freies WE der 13./14. Okt.!
Ich will doch mal hoffen, daß Du auch dann wieder deine Tour anbietest 
Wäre ja gelacht, wenn wir es dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffen, daß sich wenigstens die Hamburger mal alle live gesehen haben 

BTW: Ist die Roadmap auf der MountainBike-Magazin-Seite vielleicht von Dir? 

Mountain Bike Magazin - Harburger Berge Tour

Übrigens, das Pils, welches wir für dich mittrinken ist schon vorbestellt!   

Harry


----------



## Alan (26. September 2001)

die Bilder vom letzten Sonntag stehen im Netz     

http://www.12move.de/home/mtb-hh-sued

Hoffe, ihr habt nicht zu tief ins Glas geschaut.


----------



## Rabbit (26. September 2001)

Moin Alan!

War recht nett gestern, vielleicht wiederholen wir das ja mal auf einem Samstag-Abend. Dann kannst Du ja vielleicht mit dabei sein und am Sonntag fahren wir dann gemeinsam verkatert in die Harburger Berge 

Dann will ich mir mal die neuen PICs anschauen!


----------



## Gerrit (28. September 2001)

@Alan: Deine >Bilder< sehen so aus:        
        
        
Die angeforderte Seite        
macht Kaffeepause.        
Naja, wir konnten die Seite nicht finden. Bitte prüfen Sie die URL.        
The page you requested        
is taking a coffee break.        
Actually, we couldn't find the page you requested. Please check the URL.        
        
        


Also Kaffepause aufm Bike??? Hihi...

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Alan (29. September 2001)

Der 12move-Server scheint wirklich gelegentlich 'ne kleine Pause zu machen...    
vielleicht zieht die seite ja noch mal um. 

*Neuer Treffpunkt für den 30.9.: 11 Uhr, Buskehre Kuhtrift/Vahrenwinkelweg*


----------



## Alan (30. September 2001)

Aber im Dauerbindfadenkatzenundhundeschnürlregen?? Dann lieber doch auf's sofa - oder in die Laufschuhe. Bin jedenfalls *nicht* um elf an der Kuhtrift.


----------

